# Does smoking chron preworkout inhibit the CNS?



## Maintenance Man (Jul 20, 2016)

Idk if many of you partake in that but I do quite often and for a long time, especially last year, I used it almost every workout. I do notice the calmness/focus that rolls over me when I'm using it. Mind-muscle connection is greatly enhanced for me during this time.

Granted its not going to get me "jacked up" but most times I don't need that. I don't PL so attempting singles or doubles isn't my thing. Most often my rep range is at least 6-10. I'm not going to say it makes me weak but attempting a heavier weight is sometimes daunting. With that being said, its not like I'm super relaxed or have no adrenaline pumping. I'm in the gym, its just a formality I'd expect when I lift. Its pretty much always been there walking in the door.

Now I know the CNS is important on really heavy compound movements. I've heard it explained as its like a map of where your body has been before. A new weight that hasn't been attempted is much more strenuous to your CNS then something you have previously lifted with success. This brings me to my Q at hand...

I've experienced some crazy days where lifting what used to be fairly heavy in the past, seems almost impossible when on the chron now. Let me say that I'm not a dumb ass stoner who lacks the effort or that you would even notice I'm stoned in the gym but some days it just doesn't make sense to not get a certain lift. 

What do you guys think and do you have any experiences similar to that? Is this just purely coincidental and its a bad day like anyone else has or is there a correlation to it??


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 20, 2016)

I puff on the regular. But one thing I cannot do is puff before I go to the gym. It makes me tired, relaxed and generally I don't want to do shit lol. So I can't really relate to you on that level. Maybe give going to the gym sober a try and see how it goes. U never know


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 20, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> I puff on the regular. But one thing I cannot do is puff before I go to the gym. It makes me tired, relaxed and generally I don't want to do shit lol. So I can't really relate to you on that level. Maybe give going to the gym sober a try and see how it goes. U never know



Lol I do and have gone to the gym sober. Weed is a lil on the expensive side this time of year since I stopped growing it. Honestly I really cant tell a difference anymore. I've been smoking it for a solid 20 years straight now. Only thing I have noticed is that if I'm sober, there is much more of a chance for me to talk or look at chicks. Stoned I'm so damn focused it actually speeds up my workout.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't mind partaking in the chronic on weekends, but honestly think it would hinder a training session if I did it PWO.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 21, 2016)

I never liked working out fried. Hell, I quit chiefing when I decided to get back in the gym a few months ago. I love it but it makes getting up at 330 in the morning to go to the gym much more difficult!


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 21, 2016)

Never liked training stoned...maybe a little slanted but full on space cakes was always an unpleasant experience for me. Only "fun" drugs I've ever thought were beneficial for training were opiods since the dopamine flood blocks a lot of pain induced by training although they have their own dangers since pain is a signal from the body that should be allowed to come through unadulterated IMO. I've seen a lot of injuries happen to guys training on painkillers. Never seen an injury on weed, I'm sure they occur though. If it works for you more power to you, most studies show a negative effect on performance and at the very least hormone levels so I'd keep that in mind.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 21, 2016)

real potheads are always stoned so training or what ever shouldnt be a problem


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2016)

Someone serious about the gym wouldn't be hitting a bong before going to train.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 21, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Someone serious about the gym wouldn't be hitting a bong before going to train.



that depends brother..not everyone  uses weed just to get high..Alot of people use marijuanna for multiple reasons..I use because it helps me be more consistent which actually can help with training ...My point is not everyone who smokes  gets all goofy and lazy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 21, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> that depends brother..not everyone  uses weed just to get high..Alot of people use marijuanna for multiple reasons..I use because it helps me be more consistent which actually can help with training ...My point is not everyone who smokes and gets all goofy and lazy



Well yeah I guess so. I didn't think of it like that. But someone who just blazes a blunt to the dome to get all ****ed up and then go lift is a little different


----------



## anewguy (Jul 21, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well yeah I guess so. I didn't think of it like that. But someone who just blazes a blunt to the dome to get all ****ed up and then go lift is a little different



Haven't known anyone to be that way since high school.  Most of my buddies smoke regularly.  I enjoy it too, but just to relax in the evening.  I could never go lift afterwards and enjoy it because I would get anxious.  It surprises me how many people still just write off people who smoke pot as unhealthy or unmotivated.  There's a reason it's prescribed to so many people, and legal in a few states for rec. use.

As for effecting the workout, I can't speak to that.  I can say that it doesn't effect my endurance much in other areas.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Never affected me much in lifting.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't think so MM, I've never had a problem, I may get judged for this but idgaf. I have anxiety issues and I used to be on benzos. I got off the pills with the chronic. Now I smoke everyday, a few times a day and noone can tell the difference. It keeps me level and helps me focus, if I thought it was affecting me in a negative way at the gym then I wouldn't partake. Like Eck's said, I would never just "smoke a blunt to the head" for the high and then go lift, that would be stupid. Although taking a few tokes throughout the day is what keeps me level headed.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2016)

If you truly want to be at your best and dedicated to weightlifting don't smoke pot.

And don't bring up Arnold because he is a one in a million.


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't agree^^ 
Do you drink? I bet most do. It's the same thing in fact I would argue alcohol is a lot worse on the body than weed. If you can smoke and train, great. I personally can't but better believe I have a few puffs at night to relax


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jul 21, 2016)

Use to do it all day everyday and never bothered me when I'd go to the gym , i can't now makes me stupid and if i did I would just eat and go to bed .


----------



## Maijah (Jul 21, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Use to do it all day everyday and never bothered me when I'd go to the gym , i can't now makes me stupid and if i did I would just eat and go to bed .



Doesn't have that effect on me Red. My best friend's and fam can't tell if Ive been smoking or not. It helps me stay regular . I don't smoke to get "messed up" I smoke to stay  level headed.


----------



## El Gringo (Jul 21, 2016)

I hate to be Debbie Downer, but if you got to smoke to stay level headed or you're smoking to gain focus then you are smoking too much. You're at a point where you've built up too much of a tolerance and are addicted to it. Potheads get stimulated off of MaryJane, not high. thats why stoners will walk the streets while your casual smoker  just sits on the couch. Cut back on it. Blazing should be a pleasure/rewarding activity, not something that should be indulged regularly. Think of it as a chocolate bar or slice of pizza. go a week or 2 without smoking and then light it up. i bet you will have a nice body buzz and feel spacy and actually high.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 22, 2016)

Who made you the authority on how to smoke?


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 22, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BHe1hzTgEfO/

All sorts of guys do it....


----------



## goodfella (Jul 22, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> Lol I do and have gone to the gym sober. Weed is a lil on the expensive side this time of year since I stopped growing it. Honestly I really cant tell a difference anymore. I've been smoking it for a solid 20 years straight now. Only thing I have noticed is that if I'm sober, there is much more of a chance for me to talk or look at chicks. Stoned I'm so damn focused it actually speeds up my workout.



^^I can relate to that. As long as I have my heads phones with me at the gym, it doesn't bother me. I might take a rip right before I drive over, (it's not like IM blasted or anything) and then put the heads phones on and end up killing it. I've been smoking for however long to where it almost takes away from my appetite even. I'll even go to class after smoking and then end up leading the class discussion for the next 45-50 minutes...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 22, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Never affected me much in lifting.



nor me.  

Ive been doing this pre workout thing 10yrs.  sometimes i go non, but it doesnt make a diff.  I dont move less weight or do less cardio cuz i i blew some trees before hand.  same deal regardless


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 22, 2016)

El Gringo said:


> I hate to be Debbie Downer, but if you got to smoke to stay level headed or you're smoking to gain focus then you are smoking too much. You're at a point where you've built up too much of a tolerance and are addicted to it. Potheads get stimulated off of MaryJane, not high. thats why stoners will walk the streets while your casual smoker  just sits on the couch. Cut back on it. Blazing should be a pleasure/rewarding activity, not something that should be indulged regularly. Think of it as a chocolate bar or slice of pizza. go a week or 2 without smoking and then light it up. i bet you will have a nice body buzz and feel spacy and actually high.



you have a point.  I know.  

but going 2wks just makes things that much more intense and your actually like fuked up.  

But if you think lots of guys are going to follow you rules........lol bud.  im a bad, but not that bad & i have tons of friends who smoke trees like cigs.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 23, 2016)

Used to love doing jujitsu high. Eddie bravo 4tw. Also muay thai stoned ain't so bad. Kinda loosens you up .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Used to love doing jujitsu high. Eddie bravo 4tw. Also muay thai stoned ain't so bad. Kinda loosens you up .



alot of bjj guys smoke before rolling..I like to smoke then roll blind folded..try it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 23, 2016)

Ill be a marijuana supporter till the day I die


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 23, 2016)

I feel like that any drug can be useful or damming it's a individual experience . I rarely smoke but for years and years it was an every day all day thing for me . It crippled me and brought on other negative situations I never saw when I was getting high but once I took a step back from it realized it really wasn't for me . Now if I do take part one or two hits and I am just right anything more and I would be a mess . I totally understand the mind muscle connection op spoke of . If I do get high I often spend a good amount of time in the mirror flexing I find I have a lot more control over my muscle and I can bring them in a lot tighter . However I would not try and lift high I enjoy getting amped up in the gym and I wouldn't be able to find that rage stoned it makes me think way to much . Pot is like anything else there's a limit based on the user,  some can smoke all day and be ok others shouldn't b/c of what ever reason that will hamper there progress and I feel in life period not just the gym if your not progressing then your losing . You have this 1 day a gift from god! This day you will never get back, you can capitalize and make progress or you can waste it away but one thing is final you will never get this day again. I am 12774 days old today and I gained today I think I will celebrate ;-)


----------



## Grinch (Aug 2, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the smoke. Lots ofhings are good in moderation. Just gotta know your body and mind. Some people waste away after a rip. Others lay waste to the world after one.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2016)

El Gringo said:


> I hate to be Debbie Downer, but if you got to smoke to stay level headed or you're smoking to gain focus then you are smoking too much. You're at a point where you've built up too much of a tolerance and are addicted to it. *Potheads get stimulated off of MaryJane, not high*. thats why stoners will walk the streets while your casual smoker  just sits on the couch...



Depends largely on the strain, IMO. Some good Sativa and yea, stimulated. An Indica buzz however is completely chill IME.

"It's ironic, I had the brew she had the chronic...the Lakers beat the Supersonics..."


----------



## Ryand (Aug 2, 2016)

monster-ish said:


> I don't agree^^
> Do you drink? I bet most do. It's the same thing in fact I would argue alcohol is a lot worse on the body than weed. If you can smoke and train, great. I personally can't but better believe I have a few puffs at night to relax



Alcohol destroyed my training in the past. Cannabis no. 

I can feel alcohol affecting my workout the next day even after one beer it ****ing sucks lol.


----------

